# Post up a photo...



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Was thinking we need a passion thred....

Man i love chasing those Pine Bulls.[attachment=0:2izwyw9k]Pine-Bull-Sm.gif[/attachment:2izwyw9k]

Post up your fave shot....

CT


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ya this place could use a wholesome thread.

cold day on the way home from a week in the high country.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

me putting a stalk on.









Rifle hunting with my Sister,my nephew and my wife 








river rat and me with a nice pile of birds.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My friend Bo, from Missouri on a special Utah LE muley hunt![attachment=0:3sc9u7pc]BoInTheSnow.JPG[/attachment:3sc9u7pc]


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

If this is a passion thread, then my passion is waterfowling and here is a pic from a couple of weeks ago with a few huntin buddies:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

rjefre said:


> If this is a passion thread, then my passion is waterfowling and here is a pic from a couple of weeks ago with a few huntin buddies:


that was a great hunt!! glad i could snap the photo for you!!!! 8)

getting it done like no other R! Awesome!!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Sons this year. I'm always happiest when he scores first.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

If I look cold, it's because I was!









Here's another hunt, same two guys, 12 years earlier. Man what a truck that was........... I sure don't miss it.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Sometimes its the photos on the hard drive that help you get through the off season!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> Sons this year. I'm always happiest when he scores first.


That a dandy swan right there. nice job and congrats to your son.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin, thanks for taking me out so often up there... and for getting me on my first swan. Those were some memorable hunts, even when the birds weren't doing their part. I'll have to buy you guys dinner at Lorena's one of these days before ice up so we can go out with the girls and hunt again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dustin, thanks for taking me out so often up there... and for getting me on my first swan. Those were some memorable hunts, even when the birds weren't doing their part. I'll have to buy you guys dinner at Lorena's one of these days before ice up so we can go out with the girls and hunt again.


You need to get your self out of that crap before next year. So you can hunt more waterfowl next year.Cute back on your soft ball. :lol: :mrgreen: Your welcome


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here you go Riley. By the way You cant drown a swan.They can breath under water for a long time. You have to shot them again or ring there next and that not easy to do. :lol:

RiverRatt77 first swan.He was lucky enough to have his wife with him when he shot it.
RiverRatt77 and his swan 








His wife Wendy 








and her being A dork :lol:


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

SHE DOSEN'T LOOK TO HAPPY TO BE THERE


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

******* said:


> SHE DOSEN'T LOOK TO HAPPY TO BE THERE


She Just does not like having her pic taken.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

OK GOT IT!! I NEED TO GET ONE OF THOSE GREAT WHITES WHEN SHOULD WE MEET UP?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

this is one of my many passions.....any type of bird hunting that involves my dogs. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

******* said:


> OK GOT IT!! I NEED TO GET ONE OF THOSE GREAT WHITES WHEN SHOULD WE MEET UP?


Do you have a tag ?


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

YES I DO


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

******* said:


> YES I DO


well let me see what i can do. I got a guy and his son this weekend. let me see if I get there swan done and if so maybe next weekend we can plan something.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

There was a day that all that mattered to me was being able to stack up a pile of green on every trip. However the things that are important to me have changed. I love hunting with my boy. Even though he is not old enough to get into the places where I have the high success hunts, I still go out with him every chance I get. I would rather shoot one duck with him than 7 by myself.
[attachment=0:121uuimd]sandhill small.JPG[/attachment:121uuimd]


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The kid pounding Roosters.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin... Wendy saw the pics and said, "What an ass... can't believe he put those up there". Ha Ha..... she was just chilly and I remember her only holding the ducks by the feet... or the toenails. :lol: That was a good time... and you're right about drowning a swan. Wringing its neck took about everything I had to get it to break.... can't believe I chased the **** thing clear across OB. The experience was worth it though. 8)


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

My boys first geese this year on youth hunt.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 357bob said:
> 
> 
> > Sons this year. I'm always happiest when he scores first.
> ...


Its because of my dad and grandpa that I started hunting, now I live for every single moment, couldnt be happier than having those moments each and every chance i get. Oh, and Dustin, took a bit, but theres a pic of my swan lol


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

We don't have cinnamon teal back where I come from. It took me 4 years to kill my first drake cinny! Then Christmas came early for me the next year!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Last day of the 07-08 season, great way to end!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am partial to deer hunting too, especially Whitetails










I like to turkey hunt too, here's one of my Oklahoma toms from this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sagebrush geese:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dustin... Wendy saw the pics and said, "What an ass... can't believe he put those up there". Ha Ha..... she was just chilly and I remember her only holding the ducks by the feet... or the toenails. :lol: That was a good time... and you're right about drowning a swan. Wringing its neck took about everything I had to get it to break.... can't believe I chased the **** thing clear across OB. The experience was worth it though. 8)


 :lol: That funny. You only had to ride in the boat to the middle of Ogden bay to get your swan. :lol: I will have to see if I can find that pic of her holding it by the foot.That was funny.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin... Wendy saw the pics and said, "What an ass... can't believe he put those up there". Ha Ha..... she was just chilly and I remember her only holding the ducks by the feet... or the toenails. :lol: That was a good time... and you're right about drowning a swan. Wringing its neck took about everything I had to get it to break.... can't believe I chased the **** thing clear across OB. The experience was worth it though. 8)
> ...


You can't whack one in the head with the butt of your shotgun and kill it very well either (ran out of shells) And even if you are 6'-3" and 250 lbs. you can't wrestle one very well either.

There's a very funny story here, but it wouldn't do it justice to try and tell it by type.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Love that sagebrush picture! Very cool to pound them in obscure places!
R


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is my favorite photo to date . I have it in 20x30 on canvas in our home .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

last spring , yes spring !!










sunset photo










spring finally came !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

my youngest son Cody ,this sunset photo was taken on Thunder Peak in California , on a hike out from a bow hunting trip .


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are some beautiful photos, Rob. Thanks for sharing.

It's frustrating for me to post photos on this forum due to size issues. Here's a link to a thread on another forum:

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=824480


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here you go Riley. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> It's frustrating for me to post photos on this forum due to size issues.


John, I had the same sizing problem, someone else finally posted a fix to the problem up. If you are using photo bucket, (don't know if it's the same for other image hosting services), once you upload and save your photo to the site, just select resize and reduce the width to under 603. I usually go in the mid 500's for both length and width. It doesn't seem to detract from the quality of the picture and alleviates those annoying scroll bars at the bottom of the post.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, Jimmy. I know you can downsize them, I just like to post and look at larger images. My preference is 1280 wide, but 960 is okay.

Here is one from yesterday, I think it looks better at 1280:

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... C_6316.jpg

Maybe I'll just post the links from now on.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome pic there paddler


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here you go Riley. :lol:


THATS GREAT.... notice the painted nails and the look on her face. She's definitely not a "marsh girl". :lol:


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here you go Riley. By the way You cant drown a swan.They can breath under water for a long time. You have to shot them again or ring there next and that not easy to do. :lol:
> 
> RiverRatt77 first swan.He was lucky enough to have his wife with him when he shot it.
> RiverRatt77 and his swan
> ...


You can in fact drown a swan, it does indeed take a long time. A better way is to lay it on its stomach and put your knee in its back. as soon as it exhales it cant get the weight off to breathe back in.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > here you go Riley. :lol:
> ...


she see that pic on here she going to kick my butt. -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: Dam that was funny


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kdub said:


> You can in fact drown a swan, it does indeed take a long time. A better way is to lay it on its stomach and put your knee in its back. as soon as it exhales it cant get the weight off to breathe back in.


Thats actually how I kill most of my cripples. Never thought about doing it on a swan, sounds like a good way to get the hell beat out of you. :lol: Figure I probably ought to throw out some pics too... so I actually contribute to the topic.



















One of my best friends and his dog.... 


















A little clowning around in the marsh









One of my best marsh sidekicks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandson's, this fall:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Smiley's...yuk. I would rather eat a Pool d'eau than eat a Smiley. Won't even waste a shell on em...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Smiley's...yuk. I would rather eat a Pool d'eau than eat a Smiley. Won't even waste a shell on em...


I waste quite a few shells on them every year.... bacon wrapped duck on the bbq... nobody can tell the difference. Hell, the salt pre-seasons them for you. :lol: Having eaten a lot of coot around here when I started duck hunting, I can honestly say even "smilers" taste better than Coots. They both decoy just as well.


----------

